
Nykredit, the 33M dollars mistake - setra
http://blog.stermon.com/articles/2014/10/01/nykredit-the-33-million-dollars-mistake
======
cdoxsey
One place this is really important is time. Never use a bare integer or float
for measuring time (is it seconds? milliseconds? nanoseconds?), but something
strongly-typed like datetime in python, or time.Time in Go.

Also please do this in your configuration.

Yes:

    
    
        timeout: 20s
    

Or:

    
    
        timeout_s: 20
    

But not:

    
    
        timeout: 20
    

Future you will thank you.

------
eadmund
I'm genuinely surprised that more systems don't use units of measure types —
it's a simple fix for a genuine problem.

